# Weeks in France/Italy that I can't use... What are my options?



## BillC (Feb 4, 2009)

I confirmed two consecutive weeks in France and Italy for this Spring about 
1-1/2 years ago thru RCI. I now find that I can not use them. What are my options (other than cancelling them and losing the trade fees)?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2009)

If you are asking if you can rent them, RCI has a strict policy against it and they actively seek out people who violate the rule.  If you are caught, consequences can include losing your membership, your deposit, and the exchange(s.)

TUG members can use the Sightings/Distress Board for exchanges they can't use, but please read the very specific rules at the top of the board, if you decide to post there.

Good luck!


----------



## geekette (Feb 5, 2009)

You could probably find someone that would want to go, and a guest certificate will allow them to check in on your behalf.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 6, 2009)

You don't lose the entire exchange fee if you cancel 60 or more days in advance. Your loss may be around $129 each, depending upon when you reserved. Check your confirmations and the fees and dates should be printed at the bottom. Then you'd have your weeks back in your spacebank, if they haven't expired - and if they have you can pay to extend them.


----------

